# 64 GTO Automatic To 4 Speed Conversion



## javadoc (May 24, 2010)

Good Day,
I would like to convert my 64 to a Muncie M-22 four speed from an Automatic. Do you know if i have to move the rear mount and cross member. 
Do any of you know of a good spot to buy the conversion kit for pedals linkage etc.
I will also be looking for a good M-22 Rockcrusher

Thank You
Al


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Franks pontiac parts had the original z-bar linkages and pedal sets last time I was on the site. Frankspontiacparts.com


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

moving crossmember and mount are not problems since frame has multiple holes for such adjustments. bigger issues are exhaust, clutch linkage, shifter mounting and driveshaft depending on whether you go factory or aftermarket.


----------

